# xbox hard drive



## xonora (Apr 6, 2009)

hey guys i got a idear to take the hard drive out of a xbox and use it as a slave drive or a portable drive for my computer, i was wondering if anyone had done this or has any idear if it would work?


----------



## Fluffmatic (Mar 21, 2009)

Do you have original XBOX or 360? The original used a regular desktop size hard drive, and I upgraded mine using a spare drive I had in a PC, so the other way round will definitely work.

I believe the XBOX 360 uses a laptop (2.5") HDD, which should be usable with any computer, although that'll leave your XBOX without a HDD, and you can pick these things up fairly cheaply if you need an external drive.


----------



## xonora (Apr 6, 2009)

i have both, original and 360.
sounds good i jsut wanted it for the extra space to store music or games.
thanks man


----------



## lilLB (Mar 19, 2006)

xbox 360 hard drives are ridiculously expensive
i wish i knew of a way to take a normal harddrive and put it in my 360
20 GB is barely cutting it with DLC and game saves.


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

i tried to do the same with a old xbox hdd ,it can be done but the problem is you need the mother to unlock it. so most of the old xbox hdds need to be unlocked regardless i never got around to mine ,now it's just collecting dust intill i have time ,there is a code site for this just google (HOW TO UNLOCK XBOX HDD) .10G-20G on the old drives I dont know to much about the 360s except that there hdds are a ripoff or if you can use the old on the new but they can be unlocked and reformatted.


----------



## danhann9 (Apr 10, 2009)

You can buy just the drive but only one certain make will work in the 360. Also the max capacity is 120Gb


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

why is it that different makes dont work on 360 is there no way to get around this.


----------

